# Getting On The Roof



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Would appreciate hearing from Veterans of RV Affairs on trailer roof maintenance and access. Would be nice to climb up there to put on an AC cover, hose off the rubber roof, clean the gutters, etc., without falling off a ladder and breaking bones, or worse. How do you guys do it, and how often? Can you walk on that rubber layer? My unit is stored outdoors and need for maintenance appears to be often. Thanks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there.

1st, let me welcome you....somehow I missed that. How do I know? Because I have a very dear friend who lives in Pacifica and surely I would have noticed your hometown!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!

As for the roof, you don't want to walk up there but, depending on your size, you can lay out on the roof or lay on something that will spread your weight out. When you do move around, keep your weight low and keep your feet on the beams...you can see them through the roof membrane. We stay off the roof much as possible, doing most everything from a ladder - long handle brooms work wonders!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....great timing! I spent the better part of the afternoon on the roof of our 5th wheel today....yes, even us girls can get up there







. Gordon had washed it at the "beginning" of the season, but I FINALLY got the infamous Rubber Roof Cleaner/Conditioner at Wally World and decided to give it a try (What a FABULOUS product, along with the Black Streak Cleaner). Anyway, while I was up there, I cleaned the gutters and discovered a crack in the only vent cover not protected by a MaxAir Cover (naturally). So, while I completely agree that trips up top the Outback should be minimized, it's really the only way to get a good look at the seals, vent covers, etc.

I joked with the boys that the roof was clean enough to eat on, so they were bummed that we didn't have dinner there tonight







! The best part was having 5 of the neighborhood boys help me wash it as well!


----------



## thunder (Apr 27, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> .....great timing! I spent the better part of the afternoon on the roof of our 5th wheel today....yes, even us girls can get up there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing I needed to ask you earlier: are you available for hire? My roof could use you. I mean "clean enough to eat". 
On the upcoming trip your unit will look great from the air... Thunder


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the outback 5ers have a thicker roof substrate than the regular outbacks and can be walked on without having to worry about making sure you are stepping on the beams.

I walk on the roof of our 21RS all the time being careful to step on the beams and staying away from the front where the front skin meets the roof, there's no support there.

Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

By all means put on some soft shoes and get up there; you won't be able to find any leaks or potential leaks without getting up there. Just be careful to walk on the beams (they will be obvious) and stay away from the unsupported area in the front.

The roof is strong enough to support maintenance activities, but not strong enough for a party (sorry NASCAR fans).

Ed


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I wash the roof of our 21rs 2x a year using a long handled "sponge". Its difficult to clean the far side of some things on the roof and I have often wanted to get up there to do a better job. I haven't noticed the roof ribs. What should I be loking for?


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. Seems to me you have to get up there to really check it out, especially with the trailer stored outdoors. Anybody have a 12 yr. old I could rent? Mine are 35-40 and are bigger than I am.

emaggio


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

GenesRUs said:


> I haven't noticed the roof ribs. What should I be looking for?


On my trailer they are pretty obvious, once you are above the roof looking down. They are more visible in the morning dew.

I do put down a couple of boards to walk on when walking the length of the trailer (make sure they are relatively smooth). Then, I get down on all fours and move around, making sure to have most of my weight on a roof rib.

Ed


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

emaggio said:


> Would appreciate hearing from Veterans of RV Affairs on trailer roof maintenance and access. Would be nice to climb up there to put on an AC cover, hose off the rubber roof, clean the gutters, etc., without falling off a ladder and breaking bones, or worse. How do you guys do it, and how often? Can you walk on that rubber layer? My unit is stored outdoors and need for maintenance appears to be often. Thanks.


A lot of people will tell you to stay off the roof or to put down boards or crawl. The bottom line is that Keystone says none of this! They say that it is safe to walk on your rubber roof. In fact calling them to ask this very question was the first thing I did when I got it home and wanted to climb up there to look around and install a back-up camera.

I don't wear shoes when I am up on the roof just to be safe but I get up there and inspect stuff and wash the roof every season and the roof has had no ill effects since 2005.

The roof does have support beams about ever 18" or so and if you stay on them it will feel a lot safer. You will know it if you step between two beams because the roof will flex a lot more. Some trailers show them more than others. After a few minuets up on your roof you will easily get a feel for where they are.


----------

